# replace wood column with steel column?



## Dave928 (Jul 5, 2008)

i have a 24'x24' garage with a 6"x6" wood column right in the middle supporting a beam that crosses the garage.  the beam is 3 2x12's laminated together (supports the upstairs wall).

the wood column is cracking and is twisted.  actually it was twisted when it went in as the little concrete pad (part of the slab pour) is twisted to match the post.  house was built in 1982.

i'd like to replace the 6" wood column with a 4" diameter, 1/4" wall round steel column.  it will have a 12x12 1/4" plate welded on the bottom to bolt it to the slab and u-shaped bracket welded to the top to hold the beam with a couple bolts thru that.

can i do this?  can a 4" steel column replace a 6" wood column? a friend thinks it's overkill, but i like overkill.

what size bolts should i use to bolt it to the concrete?  1/2? 3/4?

thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually, it's not overkill, it's underkill.
A round object does not have as much structural support in a horizontal application as a rectangular beam.  I'd replace it with one those new micro-lam beams.


----------



## Dave928 (Jul 5, 2008)

it's a column, a post, not a beam.  it's vertical, not horizontal...


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like he just misunderstood, I do that when I read fast too, or have not had my coffee. 
A 4 inch concrete filled column will be just fine for what you are doing. It needs to be filled due to fire. If there where a fire the hollow post will fail, like spaghetti, and have bad consequences.
Have the lumber guys cut the column at the yard, and they sell the beam holders there also. You can weld them when they are in.
Also paint them when you are done...keeps em from rusting out.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Dave:
It sounds like you have a good handle on the project. I would use 1/2" bolts.
Glenn


----------



## Dave928 (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------

